
Stop Freaking Out About 3D Printed Guns - DanAndersen
https://medium.com/@bjcampbell/stop-freaking-out-about-3d-printed-guns-c60545b59ac5
======
bufferoverflow
The most important point is missing - you can't stop the signal. Even if you
somehow make the blueprints illegal, they will simply show up on torrent
websites, darknet, etc. The cat is out of the bag.

The second most important point that's missing is the effect on the countries
where guns are illegal and/or tightly controlled. They will be affected much
more.

